# Poljot Bracelet



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have just ordered some more of these and there has been a significant price increase. The next batch will be more money. I still have a few left at the old price.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> I have just ordered some more of these and there has been a significant price increase. The next batch will be more money. I still have a few left at the old price.


 Roy, got any matt/dull ones left at old price? If so, hold one for me please.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Two of those left and one saved for you,

Thank you


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Ordered! Very last attempt for me to "like" my Poljot Chrono Aviator









Can't quite understand why I don't like it...something to do with the overall thickness and the acute angles. Seiko chronos from 70's are same thickness but they hide it better....









We'll wait and see...


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

I'll take the other one Roy if it's not taken .... I think it'll suit the Buran I just got.

Cheers

Jim


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You,


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

thx Roy, order placed

jim


----------

